#  > دوربین مداربسته ، سیستم های حفاظتی و انواع آیفون >  > انواع آیفون (درب بازکن) های صوتی و تصویری >  > آموزشی: جزوه اموزشی تعمیرات ایفونهای تصویری

## jaxtor

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0118*,*0640281737*,*09025347181*,*09718*,*1212ali*,*1234mahsa*,*134740*,*135597*,*1357555*,*16i235*,*17mousavi*,*3r4n*,*500toman*,*A t*,*a.jannati*,*aaaaaaz*,*aah190765*,*aax-emadi*,*AB88*,*abbas.r*,*ABBAS59*,*abbasbehest*,*abbas_1356*,*abcd110*,*abed1365*,*abolhassan*,*abri@*,*abs39*,*abtahi*,*abybibak*,*adabjou*,*adnan*,*adnank*,*adnanmohseni*,*af63*,*afshin9us*,*aghdamlo*,*aghsaeid*,*ahmad-b*,*ahmad1365*,*ahmad53*,*ahmad733993*,*Ahmadghaeedi*,*ahmadonly*,*ahnor*,*ahpa63*,*ajan*,*akbar 70*,*akbar-h*,*akharinboy*,*alborz.cctv*,*algafar*,*Ali ayfon*,*ali0571*,*ali10784*,*ALI2714*,*ali313d*,*aliaas595*,*aliale*,*aliazadi1234*,*alielec*,*alielectronx*,*alinamdar*,*alirr*,*alirsj*,*alisabeti*,*alisalehian*,*alisame*,*alisf2*,*ali_hello*,*Ali_mehdidoost*,*ali_rosttami*,*alphasystem*,*amd1*,*amin jalali*,*amin vali*,*amin27127*,*amin3039*,*amin64*,*amingpx*,*amir d.t*,*amir2815*,*amir5360*,*amir988*,*amiritin*,*amirqom*,*amirzadehh*,*amir_3530*,*amir_L*,*anderomeda1*,*andyan*,*anfal*,*arash&l*,*Arash44*,*arashjooon25*,*arash_nekooee*,*AREF ABASZAD*,*AREF1369*,*ariox*,*arita*,*Armanbaiat4*,*arman_2007*,*ars1368*,*arsa573*,*aryakecner*,*asad1*,*asad1010*,*asadi-hasan*,*asakerh*,*asghar2629*,*ashkan154*,*ashkan59*,*aszay*,*ASZD*,*ATI118218*,*ati83*,*avionicsman*,*b.behzad*,*B.K*,*baabak67*,*BABAKELK83*,*babi-khl*,*bageri*,*bahmani1362*,*bahram1384*,*barbod2*,*barbodviolon*,*barzinnet*,*behnam electronic*,*behnam482*,*behrang_dvb*,*behrooz40328*,*behrozy*,*behzad1358*,*bivafa87*,*bluee*,*bn-500*,*booye yaran*,*caspianhero*,*cctv123*,*contra*,*darabi81*,*DARBEDARMOHSEN*,*darkrose*,*dash-reza*,*davod1366*,*delta0*,*dideban*,*dina376*,*djyasser*,*dllgh*,*dooman52*,*dragonfire*,*Dsaeed*,*E.KH*,*ebadii*,*ebi1262*,*eftekhary*,*eghtesad*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsan@eiman*,*elec.shya*,*electerical*,*electeropars*,*elmanva*,*elnino909*,*Erfanmaleki*,*ese rezaii*,*esfani_boy*,*eshahnazi*,*esmaeel*,*esmaeil4*,*exirstar110*,*Faghef*,*Fallah11*,*fan*,*farajtel*,*farasati5*,*Farb0d*,*farhadi-1*,*farhad_1232*,*Farid.sh*,*farshidmfa*,*farzad.*,*fata*,*fazlgostar*,*fd100*,*feri520*,*flower121*,*framjad*,*frbd31*,*frh*,*FRZADI*,*Ghaaz*,*ghah*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghasemmina*,*ghodousi*,*ghodrat66*,*gogzadeh12*,*golelaleh*,*golesorkh*,*gorobirani*,*H.A1366*,*h.r.s*,*hadi1390*,*hadi3219*,*HADIALIMARDA*,*hamed k60*,*hamed-67*,*hamed-haro*,*Hamed. R*,*hamed.shakor*,*hamed1313*,*hamed2033*,*hamedphp*,*hamhameh*,*hami.52*,*hamid ra*,*Hamid1219*,*hamid20*,*hamid2025*,*hamid308*,*hamid9200*,*hamidtazikeh*,*HAMID_1354*,*hamid_nadery*,*Hamzeh 49*,*hamzeh4006*,*has200*,*HASHEM289*,*hashem3850*,*Hassan.poor*,*hatch*,*hatef1347*,*heidari*,*hesar*,*hewal*,*HGH.SISTANI*,*hhay*,*hirkan58*,*hkargar2000*,*hmcsalmas*,*hnnnnn*,*hojat88*,*Hossein677*,*hotbird_5980*,*hrzn*,*ic1*,*ict69*,*idealsystem*,*irna441*,*Ironsite*,*itmax3322*,*izeh*,*i_m*,*jabar58*,*jabarsink200*,*jaber63*,*jahed*,*jalaaal*,*jalali_ab*,*Jalil.62*,*jamejam*,*Javad.Nori*,*javad1397*,*javadesm*,*javdan*,*javidhamid*,*jbr555*,*jeegar*,*joker_n86*,*jones*,*jonob*,*jozef_2536*,*j_static*,*K-E-M*,*kafinetetaha*,*kahak*,*Kahlani*,*kakhk_mt*,*kam.mak*,*kam10*,*kambiz18*,*kamykhk2000*,*karim_88*,*karoobi*,*kaviani*,*kavirmobile*,*keyvan_93*,*Khalili*,*kharad*,*khazan1*,*khoshbin*,*khosravi985*,*khosrow29*,*kiazand*,*klv40ex400*,*komail1094*,*Koroush_91*,*kuresh1*,*l0030fer*,*laboratory*,*lasl*,*latifk200*,*liva1387*,*m . s*,*m.yusef6701*,*maddah54*,*MAFSHARI*,*mafsharimehr*,*magi-khoram*,*mahboobeh83*,*mahdi sh 62*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdi210*,*mahdiebi*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahmood6026*,*majidss2012*,*Majid_ME*,*makhtum*,*mamush*,*mani6*,*mani986*,*mansour-e*,*masoud1364*,*masoudu*,*masoud_za*,*masterx*,*matinb*,*Matinmati*,*mb_veghary*,*md4683*,*mehdi.engine*,*mehdi2219*,*mehdi677*,*mehdieftekha*,*mehdi_dell*,*mehrab*,*mehrab800223*,*mehran139*,*mehran6047*,*mehrdadt6*,*meigoon*,*mese*,*meshkatelec*,*metalo*,*meysam60*,*meysam6377*,*meysamk*,*miladgol*,*milad_hv20*,*milad_tm*,*miravandi*,*mkhavan*,*mobarez*,*moghaleb1*,*Mohaamaad*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad mm*,*mohamad24*,*mohamadg*,*Mohamadkarim*,*mohamadnia_r*,*mohamadzz*,*Mohamad_j*,*mohammad0831*,*mohammad1mk*,*mohammad4410*,*MOHAMMAD541*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohammadreza_r*,*mohammadsb*,*mohandes123*,*mohmmd*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen-2000*,*mohsendddd*,*mohsenmoridy*,*mohsenparvan*,*moiny45*,*mojetm*,*moji53*,*mojtaba984*,*molla009*,*monara*,*moreng*,*mori220*,*morshedzadeh*,*morteza4u*,*mortezaguitar*,*mosar4750*,*moshtagh*,*Mosi_soft*,*mostafa575*,*mostafa9306*,*mostajeran*,*mostsfa611*,*mr-amin*,*mr_jz63*,*msagroup*,*msh.27*,*msoltanyir*,*msp3103420*,*mvaseli*,*m_lotfian*,*N2010*,*na-saiead*,*naderi213*,*nakhodaei*,*naser1111*,*naser627089*,*nbagheri*,*nccnejati*,*nctel*,*nemat_ham*,*NEMAY*,*NICHICON*,*niktel*,*nima.mehri*,*nimasaboor*,*noamoz1*,*NOGHL213*,*nomahani*,*noroozian*,*omaand*,*omiddata*,*omidi90*,*orpine85*,*p electronic*,*Padashi*,*paranormal*,*pars598*,*parsa2000*,*pasargad*,*pasargad.sys*,*payam546*,*pejman80*,*pepero2011*,*Peygir*,*peymanid*,*poory*,*POOYAN59*,*poua_poua*,*power led*,*prestige*,*Prid*,*prtnet*,*pser49*,*qaqqqwsx*,*qelem*,*rabit*,*radical_baby*,*rahimaa*,*rahimi749*,*ram333*,*rama1359*,*ramin_ra*,*randomboot*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasoulrasta*,*rayka*,*reazairani*,*red61339*,*rena777*,*REZ1345*,*reza gsm*,*reza-fajr*,*reza/m*,*Reza11902195*,*reza123456*,*reza2195*,*reza90422107*,*rezabeglari*,*rezafreeman*,*rezajalali*,*rezamahvarei*,*rezanp*,*rezanurse826*,*rezapeyman*,*rezasiadate*,*rezasisi*,*rezawolf*,*reza_476*,*reza_hut*,*reza_nam*,*rojant*,*ropshop*,*rostamikola*,*roya608*,*rsa2029*,*r_hosseini*,*s.farhang*,*s.samavati*,*saar123*,*saba138101*,*sabaaf*,*sadegh5921*,*sadegh88*,*saeed fzf*,*saeed.k200*,*saeed4417*,*Saeed6875*,*Saeedvo*,*saeed_zoob*,*saeidpor*,*sagad6363636*,*sagheli*,*saha_alfa*,*sahele_bandar5*,*saied1345*,*Sajad.edc*,*sajadjo*,*Sajadmosavi*,*sajadta1*,*sajjad1234*,*sakas*,*sakhdari*,*sala*,*salar4004*,*salman659*,*Saman1368*,*Saman1401*,*sami2*,*samsung78*,*sam_electronic*,*saramadan*,*sayan_tadbir*,*scorpions*,*sedaghat9*,*seee*,*sena19800*,*sepehrtk*,*serwal*,*seyran*,*shahableon*,*shahabtam*,*shahrakeman*,*shahram1320*,*shahram5699*,*shahramtal*,*shaliz2*,*sharokni*,*shavbo*,*shfa*,*shi58*,*shiri_3h*,*shoma*,*shrooz*,*single*,*sio2*,*sirosanbari*,*smah1*,*smemadi65*,*smiet*,*soheil21*,*soheilgt*,*sohil62*,*solatbi*,*solimani*,*sonya*,*soroush85*,*sorush_f*,*sourena22*,*sovietiran*,*sssssssss*,*superstar*,*surna*,*taeen*,*tahaali9095*,*tajik*,*taktaz69*,*tambal2oi*,*TAMIN*,*tamirkala*,*tamishan*,*tekno*,*teknotronik*,*TikTaak*,*togan*,*Tohid764*,*toomala*,*Torkamany*,*uhxt*,*um66*,*usef136792*,*vahid5917737*,*vahidfar19*,*vahidkit*,*VAHIDST98*,*valip*,*wat*,*xwhoogle*,*yaser-sar*,*yaserzand*,*yasharc3*,*yousefi*,*yukabod*,*zarihedastat*,*zc185*,*zimnako*,*zoro1r*,*~H03in~*,*آذرخش*,*آقاسید*,*ئخاشئئشی*,*ا صاحب*,*ا-عباس*,*ابوالفضل 53*,*اذرگون*,*افشین سالاری*,*امیر سام*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیراااا*,*اکبرپریور*,*برکه*,*بهرام کفیلوی*,*توحیدالکتریک*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*جلال کرمی*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمشيدا*,*حاتمی*,*حسن غلامی*,*حسین بصیری*,*حسین دانش*,*حسین طالبی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*داریوش چ*,*رامش*,*رامین0098*,*رضا دوست علی*,*رضاسالار*,*رضوان*,*ریما ریما*,*زارع بیدکی*,*ساجدیان*,*سامسون*,*سعید 64*,*سعید11*,*سلاح ورزی*,*شریف2005*,*عبدل عرب*,*عطاالله*,*علی آبادی*,*علی تحیری 1*,*غزال*,*غلام کیا*,*مجتبی222*,*مجید89*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمد59*,*محمدزاده ک*,*محمدعلی معمر*,*مریدعباس*,*مصطفی غریبی*,*منوچهرنصیری*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی سامانی*,*مهران رمضانی*,*میثم بهروز*,*میثم بهروزیی*,*میرچولی*,*میسم*,*میلاد سلیمی*,*نیکنام*,*ورداده*,*پناهی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## prestige

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*FRZADI*,*h.r.s*,*sadegh88*

----------

